# Awful!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't browse much but I've just been on the dark side and saw this in a thread. I think it's bloody awful!!! Just wondered what other Seiko fans think of it?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I quite like it!







one of the better Invictas IMHO.

But I wouldn't wear it


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Saw that one - it makes me think even less of Invicta than I did already. Not a single original watch design in their heads. I am surprised watch fans buy anything off them at all.

Si


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I think its quite a good attempt at ripping off someones else's design!









Don't like those hands at all







and the orange is just too much! Its like wearing a tangerine on your wrist


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't like the bezel at all.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The logo does not cloud my vision









It looks good to me, I would wager if it was shown as a new model with the magical word "Seiko" enscribed on it then opinions would be somewhat different.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Without wishing to comment on any particular watch, there really are some, imho, awfull looking watches posted on this forum. The phrase "form over function" should always apply to any object.

I've been waiting ages to say this, now i sit back and await flames.

Paul D, with weight off his chest.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Paul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Without wishing to comment on any particular watch, there really are some, imho, awfull looking watches posted on this forum. The phrase "form over function" should always apply to any object.
> 
> ...


There are awful looking watches posted on every watch related forum, what's your point? Your comment has no grounds and, in my opinion, was posted to invoke controversy.

The Invicta posted above may appeal to some and not to others, but everyone is entitled to an opinion, unfortunately, your opinion is unfounded.

Flame wars are a useless waste of bandwidth, if you have nothing constructive to say, then shut your pie hole


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Paul.

Yes, there may be a lot of awful looking watches posted on this forum belonging to members here, but so what? I think nearly all of us here take watches as a hobby, to make us temporarily forget other worldly matters or problems; a quick getaway so to speak.

If you don't like any watch you see, thats completely OK. Someone else might like it and matters a great deal to them.

At the beginning of last year I bought an Invicta GMT for a pilot friend of mine. I didn't know anything about watches at that time and it looked like a good deal. Knowing what I know now, I would probably buy him a Citizen GMT which is a similar price range. The Invicta (which by the way has a Citizen Miyota movement) is not a bad watch, but the Citizen is better - the real deal. I'm not happy with my choice now, but my friend is very satisfied and thats what matters and he's constantly thanking me for making such a good choice









Lets all live and let live....and leave those flame throwers in the cupboard where they belong


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh dear lets not degenerate into a slanging match,

What I meant was IMO it's an awful attempt at trying to look the same but different from the OM. Not it's awful because it's an Invicta or It's awful quality etc.

If your gonna rip something off then it's best to make it look as good for less $ or better for the same $, IMO. This looks worse, the hands are horrid and the Orange fill bezel just doesn't rock my boat

but at the end of the day it is only my opinion which amounts to nothing really.

And Paul did put the "IMHO" in his post so he's just aware of the subjectiveness as anyone else, no need to jump down his throat, unless of course I've mis read the tone of the posts, if so forgive me.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I don't browse much but I've just been on the dark side and saw this in a thread. I think it's bloody awful!!! Just wondered what other Seiko fans think of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's bloody awful!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There have been lots of talk about these watches on various fora, I personally dont like it but that may be because it is similar to the OM, but the OM looks better, if this had come out before the OM I wonder what comments it would have got as there wouldnt have been the comparasons....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The point with invicta Jase is they haven't an origional thought in the whole company now, just copyists so they wouldn't have come up with it first!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Paul said:


> there really are some, imho, awfull looking watches posted on this forum.


Calm down everyone....Paul's talking about my watches


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think not Paul, you gave 'it' to me
















PG have you seen the Invicta 'Ocean Ghost' ?

The black faced one is OK but they are huge!! probably why I like it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PS... Nobody mention 'The Red Rekord' for Gods sake!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Paul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Without wishing to comment on any particular watch, there really are some, imho, awfull looking watches posted on this forum. The phrase "form over function" should always apply to any object.
> 
> ...


The phrase I prefer is 'form _follows_ function'.

But decorative flair is important too - functional doesn't always look cool


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> PS... Nobody mention 'The Red Rekord' for Gods sake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only said that because you know Stan's at work


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Padraig said:


> There are awful looking watches posted on every watch related forum, what's your point? Your comment has no grounds and, in my opinion, was posted to invoke controversy.
> 
> The Invicta posted above may appeal to some and not to others, but everyone is entitled to an opinion, unfortunately, your opinion is unfounded.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

It was not me who started this thread. I respect everybodys opinions and choice of watch and should be able to give my own. I phrased carefully a general statement to which you agreed with "There are awful looking watches posted on every watch related forum" yet my opinion is "unfounded"

Paul D


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont worry about it Paul, you have every right to your opinion, If we all had the same taste we wouldnt have the variety of designs out there we do, I dont mind if people have negative comments about my watches, Its me I get them for, we all post pics to get opinions and should expect all comments good or bad.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

The OM & BM work, IMHO, because of the case design, especially the bezel shroud, in conjunction with the dial/bezel appearance. The Invicta is only half way there


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The only original thing are orange numbers on the bezel. But you know the saying:

'Some original parts and some good parts. Unfortunatelly the original parts are not good and the good parts are not original.'


----------

